# 8 week old kitten needs a new home !!



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

This little guy was found abandoned 2 weeks ago and I took him in to look after. The vet estimates him to now be 9 weeks old and so he is now ready for his new home.

He is a cute little black and white boy, he has been vet checked, flea treated and wormed as a precaution. He is fully litter trained and eating and drinking well.

He is a lovely little playful kitten and very friendly, I have cats, dogs and children and so he has become used to all and would suit any home.

I am not looking for any money for this little boy just a good home, please be prepared to be asked questions to assess your suitability as I want him to go to a wonderfull, permanent home.

I am in Winsford, Cheshire.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> This little guy was found abandoned 2 weeks ago and I took him in to look after. The vet estimates him to now be 9 weeks old and so he is now ready for his new home.
> 
> He is a cute little black and white boy, he has been vet checked, flea treated and wormed as a precaution. He is fully litter trained and eating and drinking well.
> 
> ...


aNY CHANCE OF PICS MAY HELP. X


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Forgot to add pictures!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

why is everyone so far away from me!!!!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww where abouts you?


----------

